# Case MX100C Maxxum PTO problems



## kduh (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a Case MX 100C with display problem. I can't change between motor rpm and pto rpm. All buttons work fine, I can access to all menus and configure everything. Anyone had the same problem and know how it can be fixed? Anyone have the service manual for this model?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kduh,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can get a service manual for a MX100 on CD for about $20 on ebay. Should be pretty close to your tractor.

In the meantime, can't you run the PTO using engine rpm as a reference? For example, on my old Ford tractor I run the engine at 1800 rpm to get 540 rpm on the PTO.


----------



## kduh (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you.

If I won't be able to get the manual for MX100C, I'll be forced to order the one for larger ones.

That's how I'm doing it now, but if I run machines which doesnt't require much power (slurry tank), I change to 1000 rpm pto speed and don't know anymore how much rpm do I have. Another thing is, if the tractor has an option of displaying it, why shouldn't it be used...


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just what happens when you try to select pto rpm? Does the display simply not switch from engine rpm, or does it go blank? My first though would be a bad(or no signal from) pto speed sensor, but since that tractor evidently has a separate controller just for the pto, I would think without that signal the computer would simply disengage the pto entirely. The pto does function, right? The problem is only with the display?


----------



## kduh (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, the problem is only with the display. Nothing happens when I push the switch button (the display is not blank, shows all other parameters, including engine rpm). Pto works fine on both speeds 540 and 1000 rpm.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I guess I still don't understand just what is your symptom here. The display works, but it doesn't show PTO? What does it show instead of PTO? Most displays I'm familiar with only show one item at a time(engine RPM, PTO RPM, MPH, ETC.) and each is selected one at a time by the operator. Is this not how yours works?


----------



## kduh (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's the picture of the dasboard:










At the top there's moving speed (mph/kmh) and under it motor rpm.
You can see 3 buttons under this number. With the center one, you can choose what you see on the display where motor rpm is (motor rpm or pto rpm). When I push the button, nothing happens.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

From what you describe, if nothing happens(and the display remains as is) I suspect the problem is within the instrument cluster itself. Either with the buttons, the display or the circuitry involved. It looks like the display, and individual gauge units are available separately. If it were mine, I would be removing and dis assembling the cluster looking for some reason why the buttons are not having any affect. Maybe something will be obvious as things come apart. If not, then consider replacing one or more of the units involved. The display itself looks to be about $300 or so.


----------



## kduh (Feb 27, 2016)

I forgot to mention that this function (changing rpms) is the only thing that doesn't work. Combination of buttons works fine (for example, if the left and the center buttons are pressed together, I can see the distance travelled etc.). So I assume that the button works...


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Something here obviously does NOT work. I have no idea if the buttons are part of the display unit, or a separate part simply connected to it. Either way, the cluster needs to come apart, and one or the other(or both if it's one assembly) needs to be examined or replaced.


----------



## kduh (Feb 27, 2016)

According to part schemes, the display seems to be separated from the buttons:










We'll take it apart and look where the problem is. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ggabim (Sep 30, 2014)

You must replace the part with switches , Bezel. Is a common problem.


----------



## sdds (Jan 30, 2017)

i need manuals for case mx100c please...please


----------

